# ISO Smart Squeeze Margarine



## Caslon (Sep 5, 2010)

Years ago Blue Bonnet or some company sold Liquid Butter in a squeeze bottle.

I was surprised to find only the thin liquid buttery spray in my area.

So, I did a Google search and came up with a product  I want, only I'm having a hard time ordering it anywhere on the net.  It's out there somewhere.

The only "Smart Squeeze" I could find on the net was a Kosher site and they want a $100 minimum order.  

The company's main web site is shown in forum links, but leads to a dead page, as if the company went under or something.

I can't believe noone sells a product like this anymore....do they?1111111111


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 5, 2010)

It is made by Parkay and it is still out there.  The problem you may find is that because it needs to be refrigerated you might have a hard time finding it for sale online.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 5, 2010)

Found that it still exists.  Thanks.

Not in So. California Vons.  2 other major chain stores are Ralph's and Albertsons.  I will  check them.

http://www.icantbelieveitsnotbutter.com/Products/Squeeze.aspx


Curious?  I have frozen fresh shrimp shrink wrapped in portions. I hate having to get out the butter knife, small glass and micro to get liquid butter.


----------

